# Brain trust question



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

My coworker gave me his dad's knife the other day. He told me it was a skinning knife of sorts. Do yall know what it is?

















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Top one looks like an asparagus knife, bottom looks like a hook knife for gardening. Hook knives worked great for cutting tomatoes or peppers from the vine with no vine damage.

Now they may have been used for skinning. I say this as a kid we used everything from hooked carpet knives (similar but heavier blade than the one in the bottom) to hook blades for castrating hogs as skinning knives. When a pocket knife got sharpened so much its blade became long and narrow it was a designated skinning knife.


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

Also looks like a hoof knife for a horse ferrier

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

TxFFMedic said:


> Also looks like a hoof knife for a horse ferrier
> 
> R. Hale
> Lockhart,Tx
> ...


I second that one also. But would you agree its not made for skinning?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hoof knife.

:hunter:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

It's a hoof knife. I guess you could skin with it if you wanted, but there are better options.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yep. hoof knife.


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

TheDuckMaster said:


> I second that one also. But would you agree its not made for skinning?


No it wasn't made for skinning. Yet again Indians used to use rocks so I guess you could use any edge to pull the fat off the inner side.

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

TxFFMedic said:


> No it wasn't made for skinning. Yet again Indians used to use rocks so I guess you could use any edge to pull the fat off the inner side.
> 
> R. Hale
> Lockhart,Tx
> ...


Nice FB page TxFFMedic.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TxFFMedic (Jan 15, 2017)

22magnum said:


> Nice FB page TxFFMedic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Thank you. Let me know if you need anything.

R. Hale
Lockhart,Tx
Seguin FF/Medic
Owner Rancho 2R Leather
https://m.facebook.com/Rancho2RLeather/


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Will do

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

